# Source for door knob hardware?



## sprucegum (Oct 17, 2015)

Thinking about making some turned door knobs for passage way doors. I have used antique burl knobs with the square though shaft on modern latch bolts before, but the old burl knobs are getting expensive and hard to find. My idea is to turn some using whatever burl I have on hand . The metal piece that is fastened to the center of the knob is what I am looking for. Just wondering if anyone has seen hardware that would work?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 17, 2015)

Have you looked through Lee Valley and Veritas' stuff? They have lots of cool stuff....

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Hardware/Index.aspx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 17, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Have you looked through Lee Valley and Veritas' stuff? They have lots of cool stuff....
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/Hardware/Index.aspx


tried searching the site but I did not find anything, lots of stuff available online to make cabinet door knobs,makes it difficult to come up with good search phrases. Maybe it is a micro market that has not been tap yet.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow, I can't believe there are no suppliers for the base to make your own knobs but a ton of searching didn't bring up anything for doors, just cabinet pull bases. Wonder if you could cannibalize old knobs for the hardware you need to make some.....


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 17, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Wow, I can't believe there are no suppliers for the base to make your own knobs but a ton of searching didn't bring up anything for doors, just cabinet pull bases. Wonder if you could cannibalize old knobs for the hardware you need to make some.....


I am sure I could do that, I have a couple that the knobs are missing on. My thinking is that I would like to make a bunch of more or less matching ones for the house we hope to build, it would just be simpler to buy all new matching inserts. Oh well not a big deal I can just use standard locksets from the hardware store like everyone else.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 17, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> I am sure I could do that, I have a couple that the knobs are missing on. My thinking is that I would like to make a bunch of more or less matching ones for the house we hope to build, it would just be simpler to buy all new matching inserts. Oh well not a big deal I can just use standard locksets from the hardware store like everyone else.



I'll do some digging, I've got a huge box of old brass knobs that were going to be used for coat racks but if they come apart easy enough I could part them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 17, 2015)

some of the brass ones are made all one piece, the ceramic, glass, and wood ones have the metal inserted into to knob. I have not even tried making one yet so maybe I will give it a try on one of my broken ones. I have quite a few glass ones that would be easy enough to scrap out for the insert I just hate breaking something good just to get the pieces. I might make a prototype insert out of brass on my metal lathe than se if one of my machine shop friends would crank out a bunch on a cnc machine.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 17, 2015)

http://stores.alanswoodturningstore.com/door-knob-kit/ He sells the kits. Not sure if that's what your looking for...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 18, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> http://stores.alanswoodturningstore.com/door-knob-kit/ He sells the kits. Not sure if that's what your looking for...


Thank You that is exactly what I am looking for.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 18, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> Thank You that is exactly what I am looking for.


 Alan is a good guy too. The kinda fellow if rather spend my coin with.


----------

